# Verizon S3 Charging Issue



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

Is anyone having slow charge times with their S3? Mine seems to charge fine one day and the next it's like 1% every half hour. Ive rebooted, tried different cables and chargers, a different battery and it seems to be intermittant. This happens on stock TW and on AOSP roms. One night I went to sleep and my battery was at 14% and 8 hours later I woke up and it was only up to 82%. I was charging the phone with my old galaxy nexus charger that night. I just wonder if its a common issue or maybe my charge port is bad?


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't use the old galaxy nexus charger! The phone requires a 1 amp charger, and I believe the gnex charger is either .5 or .75, so it doesn't deliver enough current to charge the phone.

Also how long have you had your S3? My buddy's Verizon S3 took forever to charge when he first got it, but it turned out to just be an issue with the battery indicator, as after a few days the problem just went away on its own.


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Don't use the old galaxy nexus charger! The phone requires a 1 amp charger, and I believe the gnex charger is either .5 or .75, so it doesn't deliver enough current to charge the phone.
> 
> Also how long have you had your S3? My buddy's Verizon S3 took forever to charge when he first got it, but it turned out to just be an issue with the battery indicator, as after a few days the problem just went away on its own.


The S3 and the Galaxy Nexus chargers are both 1 amp chargers. It says output 5.0 volts/1.0 Amps on both of them. The only difference is the shape of them. This is an intermittant issue. One night it charges fine in a few hours and the next night it only charges about 1% per hour. This is with the stock charger. Ive had this phone since a few days after release and it's always been like this. The charge port doesn't look to be damaged, but I have a feeling i'm gonna have to get a warranty replacement. I really don't want a refurb either.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

whoops ur right. sorry, i was thinking of the galaxy s2. lol disregard the whole thing.

And yeah your problem sounds bad. You may need to refurbish. Sorry bro. Hopefully a real expert will come here, because I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah sounds like bad equipment. You have another device to verify the chargers are working correctly? Just as a sanity check.

I use a variety of wall chargers but generally the base part is either for my N7 or my old Moto base. Regardless, not the same results as yours. It does seem a bit slow to charge but its like a matter of 3-4 hours to go from ~30% - 100%.


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Yeah sounds like bad equipment. You have another device to verify the chargers are working correctly? Just as a sanity check.
> 
> I use a variety of wall chargers but generally the base part is either for my N7 or my old Moto base. Regardless, not the same results as yours. It does seem a bit slow to charge but its like a matter of 3-4 hours to go from ~30% - 100%.


yeah the same chargers all charge my galaxy nexus in about 1.5 to 2 hours. I'm gonna do some experimenting with a few things the next few days and see if I can get it narrowed down. I use a GS2 universal charging dock on my nightstand at night and it charges my nexus with no problem. I'm gonna try without it for a night or 2 and see if maybe that's the culprit.


----------



## ericgilchrist (Oct 7, 2011)

Did you ever find a solution to this issue? I'm having the same problem, but mine is a little more persistent. If my battery wears out before the end of the day (which it frequently does) then I'm screwed, because I can't find a charger that will charge much faster than it drains. For example, just tonight I was at 6%. Charging for nearly 2 hours and now I'm only up to 21%. If I use the phone, I can actually see a discharge while plugged in. I'm at my wits' end!

I downloaded "better battery stats" to try to figure out what the hell is the matter, but I'm just not smart enough to know what to do with this highly useful 4-1/2 star app. Jeez, I'm a computer science student, for crying out loud, and I'm way over my head with this. Beyond frustrated.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

ericgilchrist said:


> Did you ever find a solution to this issue? I'm having the same problem, but mine is a little more persistent. If my battery wears out before the end of the day (which it frequently does) then I'm screwed, because I can't find a charger that will charge much faster than it drains. For example, just tonight I was at 6%. Charging for nearly 2 hours and now I'm only up to 21%. If I use the phone, I can actually see a discharge while plugged in. I'm at my wits' end!
> 
> I downloaded "better battery stats" to try to figure out what the hell is the matter, but I'm just not smart enough to know what to do with this highly useful 4-1/2 star app. Jeez, I'm a computer science student, for crying out loud, and I'm way over my head with this. Beyond frustrated.


For Better Battery Stats, I kinda glossed over how to understand the app as far as running it. The "dump to file" option is likely the most critical since it details exactly the number of wakelocks and apps using the most resources.

As for your charging issues, personally I would just exchange the phone. That just appears to be faulty hardware maybe even the usb port is bad.


----------



## jbowm16 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey, I agree the refurbished phones suck... At least in my experience so I offer a possible solution if your up to not having your phone for about 3 weeks / have a backup. Call Samsung directly and have them repair YOUR phone. I just had to do that thanks to a bad USB port. I mean I gave into the refurb but when I got it I noticed the screen was bad from the start so I stuck out the repair on mine and I'm glad I did. Either way good luck!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## skennelly (Jun 7, 2011)

Is it possible that it might be a rogue app running and draining the battery? If it's only intermittent, then this could be very likely.


----------

